# Lightning Jar



## bamaboybottles2 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi, I found this jar in an antique store I was visiting and was wondering what a good price for this jar would be if I was going to buy it. Thanks for any help.[attachment=image.jpeg]


----------



## coreya (Nov 4, 2015)

no more than 5 bucks (10 if you just gotta have it) as they are very common. 25 bucks is your typical antique store price.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 4, 2015)

This one looks like a nice crude example so might be in the $10 range but I would bet 5 of those dollars that it has an incorrect lid.             Jim


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Nov 4, 2015)

Probably so, I actually didnt look at the lid but Ill see about it mext time im in the store I guess. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ace (Dec 13, 2015)

The trick with lightning jars is what it says on the bottom! Commons all say PUTNAM, but always check what they say on the bottom! Some are very rare !


----------

